# 12v ACC Power



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

Just finishing up my stage 2 WMI installation. I have the controller in my glove box and a wire run to the fuse panel, so what are anyone's recommendations for the 12v ACC key on power in the fuse panel?
Thanks!


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I used my glove box light for power.


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (skaterazn)*

Alas but my glove box light isn't working right now, but I can test the power there, good idea. Thanks!


----------

